# Julep January 2015



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL this isn't on me, this is on Julep--







You can reserve yours here: https://www.julep.com/maven/metamorphic/reserve/

You can also see the their swatches over some purple polish.

What do y'all think? I think I'm probably going to have to take the next box...even though I have waaay too many polishes. I hope they'll let us pick


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

is this like the topcoats that mac did?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2014)

You may have to copy and paste that link because the MUT Linkshare redirect is not working properly especially for those with ad blocking programs installed.

julep.com/maven/metamorphic/reserve/


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

those look like the MAC transformer topcoats



Spoiler


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2014)

*drools*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 8, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> You may have to copy and paste that link because the MUT Linkshare redirect is not working properly especially for those with ad blocking programs installed.
> 
> julep.com/maven/metamorphic/reserve/


I have adblock plus installed and the link is working fine for me, but thanks for catching it


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 8, 2014)

*gasp*  I think I need one!  And I already told myself I was skipping in January!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm glad to see that they're finally branching out with these.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 10, 2014)

Are those swatched over all the same color nail polish? I'm so confused lol.


----------



## EmiB (Dec 10, 2014)

I got sucked into it too. I hope the colors are good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

Someone posted these as RL swatches of the metamorphic TC along with one of the January colors (I think(











And I think the January colors. Eh. Not...super impressed tbh.






But I need to figure out what that "rose quartz" thing is. Geena is very very pretty (and I doubt it'd even look good on me...but envy)

And the paper swatches:


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Geena is supposed to be January's birthstone polish. Apparently they are going back through and doing the alternative birthstones in 2015.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2014)

*sobs* I want all those polishes! LOL


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 11, 2014)

I like Geena and Tanith but they're really really sheer based on nail swatches I saw on facebook. The products for January are Glycolic Body Scrub and colored lip treatments. I regretted not upgrading last January (trying to save $), but this collection doesn't speak to me at all.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 11, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Geena is supposed to be January's birthstone polish. Apparently they are going back through and doing the alternative birthstones in 2015.


Lesson learned this year.  Wait until that time between Thanksgiving and Christmas when there are a ton of sales and buy the whole set for 25.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey, Geena! As in Geena Davis! As in she and I share a birthday! I might have to pick that one up just because she kicks about eight kinds of ass. I hate pink, though, so dunno,


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Geena is supposed to be January's birthstone polish. Apparently they are going back through and doing the alternative birthstones in 2015.


Went and looked for alternates:

BIRTHDAY MONTH PRIMARY BIRTHSTONE ALTERNATE BIRTHSTONE

January Garnet Pink Quartz

February Amethyst Black Garnet

March Aquamarine Bloodstone or Red Jasper*

April Diamond White Topaz or Rock Crystal

May Emerald Chrysoprase

June Pearl Moonstone or Alexandrite

July Ruby Jade* or Carnelian

August Peridot Sardonyx September Sapphire Lapis Lazuli

October Opal (Pink) Tourmaline

November Topaz Citrine

December Turquoise Blue Topaz or Tanzanite

March - Bloodstone is actually traditional, but Aquamarine is modern

July - so interestingly, there is actually red Jade. I wonder if Julep will go with that.

I'm hoping they'll pick whatever is most different from the month they've already done then.

I just also wanted to know, knowing Julep, they'll do something to actually spite you. I never got the valentine's day box even though I wanted Aphrodite, and I've been looking for it forever ever since. Oh well. One less polish for me to hoard I guess ^^;;


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Per usual I only like the add on colors, but I really want those transformer coats, so I might have to take a core classics box or something.  I kinda want some sort of confirmation that I would get the bonus transformer color though, since I didnt actually receive the email myself (just used the link posted).


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Per usual I only like the add on colors, but I really want those transformer coats, so I might have to take a core classics box or something.  I kinda want some sort of confirmation that I would get the bonus transformer color though, since I didnt actually receive the email myself (just used the link posted).


They said that no confirmations would be sent out, the impression I got was that there'd be one in your box if you reserved using the email link. I can see this going south real fast if "while supplies last" means only a small amount available and a lot of people don't get one in their January boxes.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hey, Geena! As in Geena Davis! As in she and I share a birthday! I might have to pick that one up just because she kicks about eight kinds of ass. I hate pink, though, so dunno,


You could always use it as a base color for nail vinyls. Pink as the base layer then a dark color on top. That's what I usually do if I'm using pink polish.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 11, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> They said that no confirmations would be sent out, the impression I got was that there'd be one in your box if you reserved using the email link. I can see this going south real fast if "while supplies last" means only a small amount available and a lot of people don't get one in their January boxes.


I saw the "while supplies last" and I hope they planned accordingly because they look amazing.  I'm sure a lot of people were planning on skipping in January, myself included, especially after all the sales and codes recently.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

Someone else pointed this hack, so I don't take credit:

If you have any jules, you can pick an item from the jule box section: http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html

Add warm wishes to your cart: http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/warm-wishes-trio.html

Use KARMA

Check out, and everything is free.

Devon is only 400 jules right now -- so it's like the equivalent of getting a whole box and addon for just 400 Jules.

eta since I put this in the enablers section, if you don't have any jules, here are a few really good deal items.

These are all $10 for two polishes (so $10 for all five polishes with Karma):

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/reindeer-games-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/stroke-of-midnight.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/pop-the-bubbly-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/sugar-plum-duo.html

Or, add something to your cart (literally anything)

Click checkout, it will give you the option to select addons:







(the little lights are super tiny, but it might be a good deal for some)

Click check out, go back to the front page and click on your cart, and remove everything other than the three wishes trio and your addon, then check out.

These are the cheapie addons:

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/festival-of-lights-trio.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-9/just-for-yule-trio-2014.html

http://www.julep.com/little-lights.html


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Someone else pointed this hack, so I don't take credit:
> 
> If you have any jules, you can pick an item from the jule box section: http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html
> 
> ...



Weird. I click on anything in the Jule Box and it takes me to the profile quiz to join even though my account tells me my current Maven profile. I wonder if they've caught onto it.

Nevermind. You have to click on the item itself to see the point cost. Bad website design at work.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post. If not, please let me know and I will delete it.

I am really eying the birthstone collection but I still can't pull the trigger at $50. Does anyone has a coupon code they can PM me if possible?

Thanks!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 13, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post. If not, please let me know and I will delete it.
> 
> I am really eying the birthstone collection but I still can't pull the trigger at $50. Does anyone has a coupon code they can PM me if possible?
> 
> Thanks!!


I think THIRTYOFF for 30% off is the best you can do right now unless you have a gift card. They seem to have disabled all the unique codes.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I think THIRTYOFF for 30% off is the best you can do right now unless you have a gift card. They seem to have disabled all the unique codes.


Ooh Thank you so so much!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Someone else pointed this hack, so I don't take credit:
> 
> If you have any jules, you can pick an item from the jule box section: http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html
> 
> ...


In case y'all haven't seen yet, today's version of this is a mini lip gloss trio:

http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-2014-day-10/sparks-fly.html

Remember to add it to your cart before you put in the code!

and paging @@zadidoll because I remember you saying you liked these lip glosses.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2014)

I picked it up with Blank Canvas Eye Primer which is on sale for $5. I basically look at it as if I'm paying for shipping and getting the glosses and eye primer for free.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Someone else pointed this hack, so I don't take credit:
> 
> If you have any jules, you can pick an item from the jule box section: http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html
> 
> ...


I just received tracking for my order - says I should have it Wednesday.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I just received tracking for my order - says I should have it Wednesday.


seriously? I got my shipping  confirmation like two days ago on Saturday, and it says it should arrive by Saturday the 20th. It'll likely get here faster, or not considering it's Fedex SP, but that really irritates me :\ Continually wanting to kick fedex


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> seriously? I got my shipping  confirmation like two days ago on Saturday, and it says it should arrive by Saturday the 20th. It'll likely get here faster, or not considering it's Fedex SP, but that really irritates me :\ Continually wanting to kick fedex


Booo. Mine's showing 2 day shipping, I wonder if the difference is an internal cutoff date to switch to rushed shipping or difference in where its being shipped to.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Booo. Mine's showing 2 day shipping, I wonder if the difference is an internal cutoff date to switch to rushed shipping or difference in where its being shipped to.


that's so strange. I mean we both ordered on the same day, and i basically got screwed over because they processed it faster XD

Maybe it'll get here before I expect! 2 day is pretty right about the delivery date, but I was pleasantly surprised how fast it got here last time, maybe because my expectations were so low. Not with the Zoya -- though it did show up on Sunday (but it looks like it's because Fedex just got so confused they dropped it off with USPS in WV, at which point they actually got i to my house in


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> that's so strange. I mean we both ordered on the same day, and i basically got screwed over because they processed it faster XD
> 
> Maybe it'll get here before I expect! 2 day is pretty right about the delivery date, but I was pleasantly surprised how fast it got here last time, maybe because my expectations were so low. Not with the Zoya -- though it did show up on Sunday (but it looks like it's because Fedex just got so confused they dropped it off with USPS in WV, at which point they actually got i to my house in


If you're East Coast, that might be why they sent yours ground and mine via 2-day - ground is almost not guaranteed to be delivered by Christmas at this point if its going across the country, and especially by Smart Post.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 15, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I just received tracking for my order - says I should have it Wednesday.


Wow, I haven't gotten shipping conf on either order yet, I still have a black Friday order being passed around by FedEx still also.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone planning on getting the Naughty &amp; Nice mystery box? I like the two polish colors a lot so I'm considering it. A good code would put me over the edge, if anyone has suggestions!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

hsalt said:


> A good code would put me over the edge, if anyone has suggestions!


I tried all of the ones I could find.  Best I could come up with was COLORFUN for a free polish with the order (many polishes are sold out, though).  Apparently the APP10 code ($10 off) for using the new app for the first time only works with orders $25+, so the mystery box costs 1 cent less than the required minimum for that one.  THIRTYOFF and TENOFF don't work with the mystery box.  There was one in a comment on MSA for $5 off but I've tried it about 4 times and it hasn't worked for me at all.  So I'm in the same boat you are.  I've been thinking about this for 2 days now...


----------



## cari12 (Dec 17, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Anyone planning on getting the Naughty &amp; Nice mystery box? I like the two polish colors a lot so I'm considering it. A good code would put me over the edge, if anyone has suggestions!


I got it! I added on the Just For Yule trio from the add-ons ($9.99) and went back to my cart and used the APP10 code and it took the cost of the add-on off so I only paid the $24.99 for the mystery box. So I'm getting at least 4 new to me polishes (Sue &amp; Patricia from the mystery box, and Emer &amp; Myrtle from the trio - I already have the white) for the price. TENOFF would give the same discount if you already used APP10 too.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Dec 17, 2014)

Those colors are damn boring. lol  I was hoping they would have some awesome colors, at it will be my son's birth month in jan! (not born yet).  I might have to skip


----------



## mollybb (Dec 17, 2014)

They should just make everyone's January boxes the three special topcoats instead of putting out another boring collection and making you buy it to get one topcoat.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I got it! I added on the Just For Yule trio from the add-ons ($9.99) and went back to my cart and used the APP10 code and it took the cost of the add-on off so I only paid the $24.99 for the mystery box. So I'm getting at least 4 new to me polishes (Sue &amp; Patricia from the mystery box, and Emer &amp; Myrtle from the trio - I already have the white) for the price. TENOFF would give the same discount if you already used APP10 too.


I went ahead and got it.  I used COLORFUN for a free polish.  Then I was bad and added on the Stargazer eyeliner set ($40 regular price but only $15 as an add on -- I'd been thinking about it but didn't want to pay full price).  So, about $40 total for the order but I got two things I'd been thinking about and one bonus polish (Fazia, I'm sure I have tons like it but it's so pretty).


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 17, 2014)

mollybb said:


> They should just make everyone's January boxes the three special topcoats instead of putting out another boring collection and making you buy it to get one topcoat.


Yes!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 17, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I got it! I added on the Just For Yule trio from the add-ons ($9.99) and went back to my cart and used the APP10 code and it took the cost of the add-on off so I only paid the $24.99 for the mystery box. So I'm getting at least 4 new to me polishes (Sue &amp; Patricia from the mystery box, and Emer &amp; Myrtle from the trio - I already have the white) for the price. TENOFF would give the same discount if you already used APP10 too.





SneakyBurrito said:


> I went ahead and got it.  I used COLORFUN for a free polish.  Then I was bad and added on the Stargazer eyeliner set ($40 regular price but only $15 as an add on -- I'd been thinking about it but didn't want to pay full price).  So, about $40 total for the order but I got two things I'd been thinking about and one bonus polish (Fazia, I'm sure I have tons like it but it's so pretty).


Thanks guys! This was helpful! There wasn't really anything in the add-ons that tickled my fancy, so I went for the COLORFUN code and got Malala, which I had been wanting for a while. I figured three guaranteed polishes I knew I would want plus other random stuff was enough to make it worth it for me. This will be the first time I've ever bought a mystery box without seeing spoilers first. Here's to hopping for good products!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 18, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I tried all of the ones I could find.  Best I could come up with was COLORFUN for a free polish with the order (many polishes are sold out, though).  Apparently the APP10 code ($10 off) for using the new app for the first time only works with orders $25+, so the mystery box costs 1 cent less than the required minimum for that one.  THIRTYOFF and TENOFF don't work with the mystery box.  There was one in a comment on MSA for $5 off but I've tried it about 4 times and it hasn't worked for me at all.  So I'm in the same boat you are.  I've been thinking about this for 2 days now...


I bought the Mystery Box and used the $5 code just fine. There was nothing I really wanted to add-on.

Does anyone know when Julep processes their monthly charges? My sub was up in December, so they will have to charge me for another 3 months before the January box ships, but I want to make sure there is money on my CC (Christmas almost melted it!).


----------



## cari12 (Dec 18, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I bought the Mystery Box and used the $5 code just fine. There was nothing I really wanted to add-on.
> 
> Does anyone know when Julep processes their monthly charges? My sub was up in December, so they will have to charge me for another 3 months before the January box ships, but I want to make sure there is money on my CC (Christmas almost melted it!).


I believe they'll charge you for the next 3 months on December 27th when they charge for January. I last paid at the end of September when they charged for October's box and it was the $59.97 for Oct, Nov, and Dec all at once.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 19, 2014)

January's final lineup...





I am less than thrilled to see only 1 color polish in Boho, CwaT, and Bombshell. This better not be a new trend.


----------



## redglassfire (Dec 19, 2014)

misstrix said:


> January's final lineup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is disturbing to me too, since I'm not on the customization program. It's like they're throwing out not-so-subtle hints to us that we should move over to My Maven...or else! Putting Sienna in the CWT box last month was just the beginning, it seems.

Guess it's It Girl for me this month!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 19, 2014)

They'll probably say that you get a better value with 2 beauty items and 1 polish. I have a customizable sub so it doesn't really affect me. However if I still had a non costomizable box, I would be a little annoyed.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 19, 2014)

Technically, as long as you signed up for one of the toppers, you'll still get 2 polishes plus 2 products or 4 polishes in IG. As far as "value" is concerned, an item is only as valuable as it is useful. Julep can slap whatever "retail value" they want on their products but if I have no intentions on using it, it's pretty worthless.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/jAG5pMSzlb0

http://www.julep.com/blog/january-maven-sneak-peek/


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2014)

Spoiler



That multichrome eyeshadow! :luv:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2014)

@@DragonChick reminds me of the topshop chameleons. they're technically cheaper if you are going by retail, but julep goes on sale and these don't

http://imgur.com/tsSLQk4


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2014)

I... I... NEED THOSE!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> @@DragonChick reminds me of the topshop chameleons. they're technically cheaper if you are going by retail, but julep goes on sale and these don't
> 
> http://imgur.com/tsSLQk4


Yeah... so I just ordered 2 of those from Topshop. I fail so hard at impulse control. lol


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 20, 2014)

My selections, for now...


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

I decided to order the bombshell box and added on the holographic nail stickers, orbital eyeshadow in Borealis and Luna.


----------



## lint (Dec 20, 2014)

The colour for bombshell this month is exactly the same as October's Margarita...I don't want to pay for a fully customizable box geez louise why can't they at least change the colours for each profile


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going with Boho Glam. I thought the blue/green polish that Jane was wearing in the sneak peek video looked really nice, and it's different enough from Eliana a few months ago. I was thinking of skipping, but I'm not going to pass up the free transformer topcoat. No add-ons, either.  I did 3 add-ons last month and got a lip primer that was kind of yucky (smelled not great, I suspect it may have been old).

I am interested in the body scrub, but I have a couple of codes to use, so will just wait until they're out in the regular store.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't believe it!  They actually put together an It Girl box I love!  Those colors are *totally* January.  Although I usually hate creams, mint green and baby blue are exceptions.  I've been wanting a charcoal cream to use as a base for my flakies.  I don't like the color of Margit in the bottle shot because it looks like a sweet soft pink, but then the swatches make it look like a weird greyish pink with a shimmer, which would be *awesome*, but we all know Julep's pictures lie, so spinning the wheel and hoping for the best on this one.  I'll add on Luna (hello, new flakie!), Sandi (eggplant is another cream I can tolerate), and the oil cleanser (winter = I prefer to use an oil cleanser, and I'm out).  I want the Orbital eyeshadow, but, uh, no.  No eyeshadow for me.  I'm overloaded on new indies right now, and I don't ever use the pressed shadows I already have anyway. 

So.  This is what my box looks like:






I think this is probably the best-for-me month I've seen from them in *ages* -- like probably more than a year and a half.  I might also pick up Devon from the Jules shop since that's 400 points.  Still mulling that one over, though.

(In unrelated news, yow, it is *pouring* outside.  I need to get dressed and run errands.  I *still* don't know what to get most of my family for Christmas.  This is going to be a very long day.)


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got Shelly (not a big creme fan either but I'm a sucker for that color!), the Navy Smoke gel glider, and the sheer pink luxe lip with Luna, the Borealis shadow, and the holo chevron decals. Decided to skip my other box this month, there wasn't enough I wanted to justify two boxes and a lot of what I want is add-on only anyway.

After all the holiday deals, code glitches, etc. I probably should skip all around but after doing some math and accounting for the free top coat and free gift for taking 3 add-ons it works out to around $5 an item and I can dig that ;-)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 20, 2014)

Going with Boho Glam and adding on the Navy Smoke gel pencil.  My first box since May with the Plie wand.

Love Jane's Tarheel reference in the video, as I'm one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 20, 2014)

Borealis seems super pretty but looking at the swatch vs the picture of the eyeshadow in the box itself seems really disappointing.












idk my expectatios are too high. I thought it would be more magical XD


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 20, 2014)

@@zadidoll did you get your entire maven collection yet? Would you mind doing swatches of all the orbital shadows? I tried to find a consolidated one but I couldn't see any ):


----------



## sylarana (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so far set for Margit, Shelley and Sandi. Just not entirely sure about Margit .. the swatches on the first page of this thread look so different from Juleps .. here it looks more like a medium brown than a beige. I'm hoping for Lorenzana with a rose shimmer.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 20, 2014)

I went with it girl and added on the holographic chevrons. I mostly only really want the transformer color plus my next box will be free. I'm happy to see more decals!

For people with customization, were you able to swap in Alicia?


----------



## sylarana (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, you can swap in Alicia.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> @@zadidoll did you get your entire maven collection yet? Would you mind doing swatches of all the orbital shadows? I tried to find a consolidated one but I couldn't see any ):


I did indeed get it the other day. I can have swatches up tomorrow since I need to get new light bulbs since the ones I have are casting too much of a yellow glow and it's too gray of a day to use natural light.

Scratch that... I can do it in the bathroom since the bathroom has  really good light.


----------



## Jaly (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm torn.... Maryam looks similar to sephora formula x legend not sure which one I should go for.....


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 20, 2014)

I was going to keep the complete It Girl collection, but I ended up swapping out Janae since I already have Mona.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 20, 2014)

I have never actually taken a box, I skip every month, but have been wanting to for a while...just couldn't justify the price. Those top coats look so cool and have pushed me over the edge...just wish there was more polish in the boxes. I put my email into the site, so I hope I get one. I will be super bummed if not (why not atleast send out confirmations? gah. I definitely would not be taking a box this month if not for those!)

Trying to decide which to get.

If I do the Like Mother Like Daughter, it does still count as a Jan box even though it isn't one of the main style ones from the profiles we do right? Sorry, dumb question, just wanting to make sure if I choose that it would still count and I would still get the top coat (if the supplies last LOL)

I am down to either It Girl or the Like Mother Like Daughter (but really, those polish colors are so bland, I just would like to try out the Plie). Love the colors of the It Girl.


----------



## Claudia Solt (Dec 21, 2014)

Can someone please tell me where to put the code, when I chose my selections I don't see a code option, just the jules.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

CreativelySwank said:


> Can someone please tell me where to put the code, when I chose my selections I don't see a code option, just the jules.


Code?  What code?  I don't think you can use a code on the monthly sub.


----------



## Claudia Solt (Dec 21, 2014)

I totally must have misread then...sorry.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not taking boxes anymore, but I'm following along with the new collections &amp; I thought it may be helpful to share some dupes/near-dupes I have with all of you. Some are spot on, some not entirely. But when you have over 300 polishes like me, you won't feel extremely disappointed for not getting some of these newer Julep colors haha.

Alicia: Essie Tart Deco

Casey: Nicole by OPI Khloe Had A Little Lam-Lam

Shawn: Ciate Play Date

Sandi: Ciate Fade To Greige

Phyllis: Nicole by OPI Paparazzi Don't Preach

Maryam: Zoya India

Janae: e.l.f. Thunderstorm

Shelly: Essie Mint Candy Apple

Margit: Ciate Members Only


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Dec 21, 2014)

Posted twice, sorry!

View attachment 11604


View attachment 11605


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 21, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Yes, you can swap in Alicia.


Thanks!
Anyone know when they charge you if I switch to the 3 month prepaid customizable option? Still 27th I assume?


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 21, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> I'm not taking boxes anymore, but I'm following along with the new collections &amp; I thought it may be helpful to share some dupes/near-dupes I have with all of you. Some are spot on, some not entirely. But when you have over 300 polishes like me, you won't feel extremely disappointed for not getting some of these newer Julep colors haha.
> 
> Alicia: Essie Tart Deco
> 
> ...


Super helpful! Thanks, I can delete Alicia now, I have Tart Deco!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> I'm not taking boxes anymore, but I'm following along with the new collections &amp; I thought it may be helpful to share some dupes/near-dupes I have with all of you. Some are spot on, some not entirely. But when you have over 300 polishes like me, you won't feel extremely disappointed for not getting some of these newer Julep colors haha.
> 
> Alicia: Essie Tart Deco
> 
> ...


So fun fact, a Julep fan has actually gone ahead and written a program for her own website to do that for you:

http://julep.ariaevans.org/color_spectrum

http://julep.ariaevans.org/?collection=Chrysalis+Collection%2C+The

example:

http://julep.ariaevans.org/polish/Shelly


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

So I've been thinking a bit and despite being the one to start this thread and desperately wanting one of their top coats, I think I'm going to skip this month.

I REALLY DON'T like lip gloss, so that ruins most of the boxes for me, and if there's anything I learned about polishes this past two months, it's that you can get them super super cheap (like under $3.50/bottle). I don't love the It Girl polishes that much that I can't wait for real swatches.

And knowing julep, the metamorphic top coats are going to be on sale as a trio some time within the next 6 months and then I'm going to be irritated to have a dupe to get rid of by the end of the year. I think someone even mentioned this about the birthstone polishes at the beginning of january, but they tried to make it sound ~LE~

I'm kind of tired of Julep's marketing ploys (lol complains about, then buys more). But I guess it's a personality thing. There are a small handful of Juleps I want that I don't have because I've been stubborn and don't want to pay full price. I've enjoyed their may collections the last two years (actually deeply regret not upgrading and getting all the may polishes this year) so maybe they'll surprise me again


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Dec 22, 2014)

I legitimately do not like this collection at all.  I have way too much lipgloss, and I don't care for those eye pencil colors.  And I don't like that you only get one polish unless you go with It Girl, or if you are able to customize.   WHATEVS.  MAYBE next month.  I had originally emailed for the metamorphic top coat, but since I have already skipped, I probably am off the list now for it, even if I wanted to unskip.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 22, 2014)

Anybody got their Naughty or Nice mystery box yet?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> idk my expectatios are too high. I thought it would be more magical XD


Same. I was expecting more of a color shift with Borealis than shown, so I dropped that add-on like a hot potato. I may end up skipping after all. The more I look at the topcoats, the more I realise I already own all three of those as indie-produced topcoats and the topcoats were the only reason I wasn't skipping this month. Hmm.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Anybody got their Naughty or Nice mystery box yet?


yep. There are a few versions:



Spoiler















According to the OP, she bought the polish on the right most side separate, and two of the serums which didn't come with the box. I think the products were lipgloss, mascara, eyeshadow and brush

brilliance+solace are the $15 addon


----------



## skyflower (Dec 22, 2014)

Skipping, nothing looks exciting.  I think i have too much polish after a year of julep, a few of boxes upgrades, a handful of mystery boxes, sales, and only skipping regularly this past fall.  Maybe i'd be more excited if i had slow-played it, but i think i have enough that i'm considering cancelling.  booo, it used to be so fun to pick my box each month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not interested in the collection, but I have a customized box and can move things around. For $20 (prepaid) I can get:


bare face (which I WILL use up even though I don't need a replacement for a few months)
the mystery grab bag ($52 value is probably two polishes + a $28 product).
metamorphic top coat.
I'm also really tempted by the nail polish lipstick trio add-on. $10 seems like a good price for that, but one of the things I've learned from Julep is that anything sold as an add-on will be even cheaper right after the window closes.

I don't know. It's a good deal, but what if it's a mystery grab bag of garbage?


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 22, 2014)

i"m still not sure what to do. Not a big fan of most of the polishes but I really want that metamorphic top coat. I have 2200 jules so I wouldn't have to pay anything out of pocket. Good thing I have a a couple days to decide.


----------



## flynt (Dec 22, 2014)

I really want the top coat but I'm going to skip.  I like the look of the Bombshell in the bottle but the swatches look waaaaay darker.  I really don't need more eyeliner or lipgloss so it's silly to take a box if I don't like the nail polish colors when all I want is that top coat.  I'm hoping they'll release the top coats as a set later on.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 22, 2014)

please forgive me if this doesn't work ... i've been trying to figure out how to create a spoiler tag! This is the other variation of the mystery box I found. The quality of the photo is poop since I took the screen shot from YouTube



Spoiler


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

On another point, did anyone else realize that the side of Julep's box says "treat yourself to..."

i'm dying a little. I know they called "julep color treat" but did the marketing team at julep make a parks and rec joke and they've been waiting forever for someone to notice?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> On another point, did anyone else realize that the side of Julep's box says "treat yourself to..."
> 
> i'm dying a little. I know they called "julep color treat" but did the marketing team at julep make a parks and rec joke and they've been waiting forever for someone to notice?


TREAT YOSELF!

...nothing else to contribute, just had to add that!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know why the metamorphic top coat couldn't just be in the Maven boxes instead of lipgloss or eyeliner. 

 I would have taken a box for sure.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 23, 2014)

No, really Julep. Thanks for the email for the "mother and daughter set" asking me to reconsider my skip for the month, but I'm positive I want to skip. If I really wanted that set I'd have picked it in the first place. But thanks for the aggressive "please don't skip this month" email, there's no pressure here, right? Right.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 23, 2014)

The more I think about it I might just skip.  I only like 2/3 of the IG colors and I don't want switch to custom when I want to use my jules next month.  Their stupid system actually deters people (or at least me) from taking boxes if I have to call just to use my jules.  I just really want the nail chevrons and hopefully they will have more later.  It's also hard to factor in the free metamorphic top coats when we havent really seen swatches.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been going back and forth on taking the box. At one point I had chosen the It Girl...then I canceled LOL. I really want the top coat, but it isn't guaranteed...and rite aid has some polishes B1G1 50%, so for $20, I could get a lot of other polishes. From the It girl box, only one really called to me, the one described as a mushroom/pink. the other two seem like things I have similar colors to already...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 23, 2014)

@@Lolo22 &amp; @@Kelli -  I agree completely with you both.  

Things I would love to try this month:

metamorphic top coat

chevron nail stickers

Margit nail polish

Will I be able to buy these at a later date or will they be sold out?  Thanks for making it so difficult to buy products from you Julep.  If that's your goal, it worked.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 23, 2014)

I decided to skip, I placed so many Julep orders this month with Black Friday deals and their 12 days of Christmas promos. I am feeling a bit nail polished out....plus I really don't need to spend any more money so I'm gonna sit this month out. Really nice to have the skip option! This is the first time I've been able to use it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> please forgive me if this doesn't work ... i've been trying to figure out how to create a spoiler tag! This is the other variation of the mystery box I found. The quality of the photo is poop since I took the screen shot from YouTube


I think that's the one I got.  Polishes were the two promised plus



Spoiler



Fiore, Patricia, and Mary Lee (only Mary Lee was a dupe for me).



I'm happy with it.  The non-polish items will be wonderful for me this winter.  I much prefer them to lip gloss or something like that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2014)

Do you think they'll have a post-christmas clearance sale again? I always get excited about these ($2-3 polishes!!) but the problem is I almost always have already bought every single polish I want from them XD; /no self-control


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 23, 2014)

Bah, I skipped. They initially got me with that topcoat offer but since I have no interest in most of their beauty products, have dupes of 2/3 of the It Girl and they're not even guaranteeing the metamorphic topcoat I figured I'd save myself the inevitable January cranky-with-myself moment &amp; just buy a couple indies I know I'll wear instead.

Good job self!

(And then just buy the metamorphics when they're on sale. Willpower has its limits)


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 24, 2014)

I skipped, bah humbug.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 24, 2014)

I skipped too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> chevron decals aren't sold out so hopefully I can get them later.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 25, 2014)

I changed my order as well. I had the Olive and Navy liners with Alicia, but then I kept hearing good things about the oil cleanser so I swapped out the olive pencil. I decided to use the code hack someone posted here where you can use a Jules polish to make your minimum order and picked up the Stargazer liners for $10. So then I went back in, got rid of the navy pencil and added Shelly instead.

I am a mess. Thank goodness they I can change my maven box as many times as I like, and I have a few days to do it, because I can never decide what I want on the first go!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 27, 2014)

I went ahead and took my Boho box and adding on Paula, it looks like I will be receiving Tilda as the topcoat.  Which is awesome, it's the one that caught my eye!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> I went ahead and took my Boho box and adding on Paula, *it looks like I will be receiving Tilda as the topcoat*.  Which is awesome, it's the one that caught my eye!


Same here!  I kind of want Bjork just because I love the Sugarcubes, but Tilda was *amazing* in _Snowpiercer_ (LOVE THAT MOVIE!), so I'll go with it.  Strangely (or maybe not so strangely since it *is* rolling into January), I'm most looking forward to getting the add-on cleansing oil.  Because DRY SKIN LIKE WHOA.


----------



## shy32 (Dec 27, 2014)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> I went ahead and took my Boho box and adding on Paula, it looks like I will be receiving Tilda as the topcoat.  Which is awesome, it's the one that caught my eye!


  


meaganola said:


> Same here!  I kind of want Bjork just because I love the Sugarcubes, but Tilda was *amazing* in _Snowpiercer_ (LOVE THAT MOVIE!), so I'll go with it.  Strangely (or maybe not so strangely since it *is* rolling into January), I'm most looking forward to getting the add-on cleansing oil.  Because DRY SKIN LIKE WHOA.


I'm also getting Tilda. Where did you guys see the top coats with their names?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm also getting Tilda.

What are the chances that everyone is receiving the same top coat lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I'm also getting Tilda. Where did you guys see the top coats with their names?


I just saw the names (Tilda, Tyra, and Bjork) here:

http://www.kalynlord.com/julep-january-2015-maven-reveal-the-chrysalis-collection/

I don't know which nail in the preview photo corresponds with which top coat, though.

(As a side note, when I Googled the three names and Julep in a search for better information, I discovered that there is apparently someone in Sweden named Tyra Bjork.  I don't know why this amuses me, but it does.)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm also getting Tilda.
> 
> What are the chances that everyone is receiving the same top coat lol


Whoops, I meant to multiquote.  I'm not sure how to fix that.  Anyway.  I was surprised to see the name attached to my box details because I had it in my mind that they were going to be randomly added to boxes, so we wouldn't know which one we were receiving until our boxes arrived (OTOH, we still don't know which shade has what effect, so it *is* still a bit of a surprise).


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 27, 2014)

Tilda is the teal one, Bjork is the blue, and Tyra is the purple, according to all the swatches from the most recent meetup. It looks like everyone who signed up to get a metamorphic polish is getting Tilda*. (I'm happy with that, I just think it's interesting that there might not be any variety.)

*I haven't seen/heard any announcement from Julep, I'm basing this on what people are seeing in their order history.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yup, got Tilda. Figured 4 items for $20 is worth it this month...i also got the navy eyeliner, sandi, and the fig lip treatment.

Odd, but seriously, I love their eyeliner. The one in gray is my favorite.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm shelling out almost $50, but a good chunk of that is cleansing oil, and I'm getting six polishes (It Girl, Luna, Sandi, and Tilda), so it's not an unreasonable cost, plus it's a birthday splurge for me.  I should have 5500 points after this month's points and next month's birthday points hit, and that should be right around the time the window opens, so I'm really hoping for a stellar February collection that I can dump my points on for a final bow.  I probably should have just used points for this round and called it good, but the birthday points are so close that I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 28, 2014)

If that's the case, I feel better about skipping. I don't do teal nails really ever and mostly only wanted the purple one. I am sad about missing out on the decals though. I keep checking the website to see if they've been added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just saw the names (Tilda, Tyra, and Bjork) here:
> 
> http://www.kalynlord.com/julep-january-2015-maven-reveal-the-chrysalis-collection/
> 
> ...


Tilda is the one on the ring finger. I was hoping for Bjork but I'm happy as long as I don't end up with Tyra since I already have top coats that are similar.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2014)

skipped this month, the holidays crushed my budget.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 29, 2014)

The Secret Store is OPEN! Pics and link in spoiler.  



Spoiler







http://www.julep.com/secret-store/new-years-secret-surprise-1.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/new-years-secret-surprise-2.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/new-years-secret-surprise-3.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/clean-slate-polish-corrector-pen-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/geena-rose-quartz-for-january.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/everly.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-tools-of-the-trade.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/bright-eyed-kit.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/midnight-nail-art-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/maui-waterfall-nail-art-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/give-me-a-hand-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/post-yoga-refresh.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/bare-minimum-beauty.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/prettiest-pucker.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/night-day-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-care-kit.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/give-em-a-break.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/rainforest-trio.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/getaway-trio.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/sunset-trio.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/hibiscus-trio.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/twilight-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mountain-dusk-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/deep-sea-duo.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/cascade-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mani-magic-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/sea-salt-texture-spray-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/luxe-lip-conditioning-treatment-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/luxe-care-hand-creme-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/glycolic-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/essential-cuticle-oil-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mint-condition-pedi-creme-2-pack.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/ta-da-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/elixir-organic-moroccan-argan-oil-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/wristlet-jubilee.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/shine-time-gift.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kiss-makeup.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/petite-polishers-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-color-caddy-so-much-more-2014.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/lip-gloss-quartet.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/gem-collection-2014.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/stargazer.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/eye-candy-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kissy-face-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/smooth-smooch.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/figgy-pudding.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/queen-b.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/le-look-rouge.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/cashmere-and-roses.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/grunge-glam.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/pink-kerplow.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/smoky-eye-look.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/snow-crystals.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/summer-in-december-collection.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/deep-clean.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/after-midnight.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/spaaaah.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/vanish-cuticle-softener-remover.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/rock-star-to-go.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mani-in-minutes.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/glycolic-hand-scrub.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/partys-over-glitter-nail-polish-removal-kit.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/freedom-topcoat.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/party-s-over-glitter-removal-refill-kit.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/orbital-eyeshadow-zenith.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/shader-brush.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/julep-eyeshadow-brush.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/orbital-eyeshadow-earthshine.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/angled-liner-brush.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/plush-pout-aurora-pink.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/plush-pout-almond-nude.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/julep-cosmetic-bag.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/julep-lip-gloss-splendid.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/length-matters-high-impact-mascara.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/rich-brown-gel-eye-glider-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/go-big-volumizing-mascara.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/eye-adore-hue.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/dry-clean-invisible-dry-shampoo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/reese-classic.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mask-noir.html





http://www.julep.com/secret-store/judi.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/ilsa.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/winona.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/margarita.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/quinn.html


BONUS! Add-ons...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 29, 2014)

Gah, I want nothing in the store, but at least 3 of the add-ons. I guess I'll see what they offer me as an add-on for a $4.99 polish

Edit: I ended up buying the Nail Care Kit from the SS, the Wizard of Oz add-on, and got the Savvy Surprise, since my order was above $25.


----------



## shy32 (Dec 29, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Gah, I want nothing in the store, but at least 3 of the add-ons. I guess I'll see what they offer me as an add-on for a $4.99 polish
> 
> Edit: I ended up buying the Nail Care Kit from the SS, the Wizard of Oz add-on, and got the Savvy Surprise, since my order was above $25.


What is a savvy surprise?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 29, 2014)

shy32 said:


> What is a savvy surprise?


It's part of their After Christmas sale. If you go to the Savvy Deals page, there is a 'Surprise' listed for $50. If you spend $25 on the website, you can add this surprise to your cart and use the SAVVY promo code to get it for free.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, they really marked down the wizard of oz set for the addons!  Seems like a great deal.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 30, 2014)

CRAP I guess I'm buying the sea salt spray 2 pack.  I absolutely LOVE that stuff and I've been trying to find it all over the place.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any coupon codes that are valid right now?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 30, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Does anyone have any coupon codes that are valid right now?


I think APP10 still works, but I'm not sure it will work solely on Secret Store/Savvy stuff, but it probably will if you have an add-on in your cart


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 2, 2015)

TENOFF for $10 of $20 purchase 

COLORFUN for a free polish with $15 order

Both can be used twice per account, good until 1/31/15


----------



## disconik (Jan 2, 2015)

So I guess they're only sending out tilda, then?  Because that's what's listed on my box as well. 

I took the It Girl box and added on Luna.  5 polishes for $20 is a decent deal.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 3, 2015)

Either Julep is randomly packing the topcoats even though all the order histories we've seen say Tilda, or it was a coincidence that everyone who checked their order history is getting Tilda. I've definitely seen people on facebook receive non-Tilda colors.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 3, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Either Julep is randomly packing the topcoats even though all the order histories we've seen say Tilda, or it was a coincidence that everyone who checked their order history is getting Tilda. I've definitely seen people on facebook receive non-Tilda colors.


Mine was listed as Tilda online, but I received Björk. I'm pretty sure it's random.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 3, 2015)

ILikeGiants said:


> Mine was listed as Tilda online, but I received Björk. I'm pretty sure it's random.


Oh darn, but that's good to know!  My box hasn't even shipped yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm hoping I still get Tilda lol.

My box shipped on the 2nd, so I won't see it for a few days yet.

Did anyone else purchase the Stargazer eyeliner set? I did get those a few days ago, and even though the colours are beautiful, the whole long-wear claim is caca. I have naturally watery eyes and my eyeliner was gone in like 20 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 4, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm hoping I still get Tilda lol.
> 
> My box shipped on the 2nd, so I won't see it for a few days yet.
> 
> Did anyone else purchase the Stargazer eyeliner set? I did get those a few days ago, and even though the colours are beautiful, the whole long-wear claim is caca. I have naturally watery eyes and my eyeliner was gone in like 20 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered them, are they different then the regular gel eye gliders?  

I have one in graphite shimmer and it's amazing.  I am (was) a devoted UD 24/7 wearer until I tried the eye glider!  I wonder if these are a different formula?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 4, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm hoping I still get Tilda lol.
> 
> My box shipped on the 2nd, so I won't see it for a few days yet.
> 
> Did anyone else purchase the Stargazer eyeliner set? I did get those a few days ago, and even though the colours are beautiful, the whole long-wear claim is caca. I have naturally watery eyes and my eyeliner was gone in like 20 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





SoccerMomX3 said:


> I ordered them, are they different then the regular gel eye gliders?
> 
> I have one in graphite shimmer and it's amazing.  I am (was) a devoted UD 24/7 wearer until I tried the eye glider!  I wonder if these are a different formula?


I have the stargazer set and it lasts on me all day. I have really dry skin though, so that might be why.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for Julep switching their AK (and I'm assuming HI) shipping to FedEx 2 Day, I got my January box super early! I received Bjork as my metamorphic top coat (my box page said Tilda like everyone else though) and the glycolic hand scrub as the freebie for 3 add-ons!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 4, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm hoping I still get Tilda lol.
> 
> My box shipped on the 2nd, so I won't see it for a few days yet.
> 
> Did anyone else purchase the Stargazer eyeliner set? I did get those a few days ago, and even though the colours are beautiful, the whole long-wear claim is caca. I have naturally watery eyes and my eyeliner was gone in like 20 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have all of Julep's eye glider pencils (except for the Olive they just released in the last box) and I absolutely LOVE them. I also have naturally watery eyes and Julep's eye products are some of the only products I can use without itchy/watery eyes as a result. Their eyeliners are always the last thing left on my face at the end of the day, and if I forgot to take my makeup off at night, usually still pretty close to perfectly in place the next morning after 24 hours of wear.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 4, 2015)

I also didn't notice any difference in formula between the liners in the stargazer set and the ones they've sent out individually. They all last a very long time on me!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 5, 2015)

cari12 said:


> I have all of Julep's eye glider pencils (except for the Olive they just released in the last box) and I absolutely LOVE them. I also have naturally watery eyes and Julep's eye products are some of the only products I can use without itchy/watery eyes as a result. Their eyeliners are always the last thing left on my face at the end of the day, and if I forgot to take my makeup off at night, usually still pretty close to perfectly in place the next morning after 24 hours of wear.


Ugh, it must be just me then. I haven't tried any of their regular glider pencils, I wonder if they would fare the same on my crazy eyes


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 5, 2015)

Is anyone else still waiting for their January box to ship? I have already received my Secret Store order but still no word on my Maven box.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2015)

@@MissTrix I'm waiting, too. What are you getting? I'm wondering if it's one specific item holding things up. I'm getting It Girl, cleansing oil, Luna, and, uh, Sandi (I can't remember the third add-on for sure, but I think that's it).


----------



## Andi B (Jan 5, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@MissTrix I'm waiting, too. What are you getting? I'm wondering if it's one specific item holding things up. I'm getting It Girl, cleansing oil, Luna, and, uh, Sandi (I can't remember the third add-on for sure, but I think that's it).


I am also waiting on my It Girl box to ship, and I also picked Luna as an add on.  Sounds like it very well might be an item-related hold up.


----------



## disconik (Jan 5, 2015)

I've got It Girl with the Luna add on, too but mine has shipped is supposed to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't received a shipping notice either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered CWaT along with Luna, one of the eyeshadows and some holographic chevron stickers.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Julep's eye gliders are amazing.  They work better than Benefit's waterproof eyeliner, and any other waterproof eyeliner I have ever tried.  This goes for the sparkly eyeliner and the regular gel eyeliners of Julep's.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 5, 2015)

misstrix said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their January box to ship? I have already received my Secret Store order but still no word on my Maven box.


I'm still waiting also, my Secret Store order is on the way, but I haven't gotten the shipping email for my Maven box yet.  

Mine was Boho w/Paula as the add on.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 5, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Ugh, it must be just me then. I haven't tried any of their regular glider pencils, I wonder if they would fare the same on my crazy eyes


That's a bummer, because they are awesome liners!  I think I have bought and tried all brands and was all settled on Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners, that was until I tried Julep's Eye Gliders!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 5, 2015)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Julep's eye gliders are amazing.  They work better than Benefit's waterproof eyeliner, and any other waterproof eyeliner I have ever tried.  This goes for the sparkly eyeliner and the regular gel eyeliners of Julep's.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Truth.

I loooove their eye gliders. I hope they release a set of the newer colors. I already have the Mesmer-eyes set (the first four) and the Stargazer set (holiday colors).


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 5, 2015)

I emailed julep and asked if the chevron decals would be stocked in the store and they said yes! Glad I skipped since I can probably get everything I wanted for less than $20 with a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 5, 2015)

Lolo22 said:


> Glad I skipped since I can probably get everything I wanted for less than $20 with a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like this is ALWAYS the case, it's just a matter of how much patience I have.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 5, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@MissTrix I'm waiting, too. What are you getting? I'm wondering if it's one specific item holding things up. I'm getting It Girl, cleansing oil, Luna, and, uh, Sandi (I can't remember the third add-on for sure, but I think that's it).


I ordered It Girl with Maryam, Borealis eyeshadow, and nail decal add-ons. I just saw someone in the Julep Swap group say they were told by Julep cs that they ran out of the metamorphic top coats. If I don't get mine I'm going to be pissed! I reserved mine seconds after I got the email.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 5, 2015)

misstrix said:


> I ordered It Girl with Maryam, Borealis eyeshadow, and nail decal add-ons. I just saw someone in the Julep Swap group say they were told by Julep cs that they ran out of the metamorphic top coats. If I don't get mine I'm going to be pissed! I reserved mine seconds after I got the email.


I'm going to be pretty upset it it's not in my box, I was all set to skip Jan.   Then I saw the top coats and reserved right away.  I'm not going to keep my hopes up, last month I had my box by the 5th, this month's box hasn't even shipped yet  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kittenparty (Jan 5, 2015)

I got IG with the Top Coat Trio add-on, along with the metamorphic top coat. Still no shipping for me either.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure I care about the metamorphic top coat, but I ordered oil cleanser, and my skin is reminding me that OH HAI IT IS JANUARY! It *loves* oil cleanser in the winter.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my maven box in the mail yesterday. Tilda was in there!

My lipgloss was frozen solid, thanks to the freezing cold in Wisconsin. I used it once it thawed and found t to be moisturizing, but I'm not sure I like the smell. All of Julep's lip products that I've ever used have sort of plastic-y smell to them.

I do like the eye glider (I chose olive). It lasted all day, no smudging, and looked really nice with my green eyes.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone gotten  their Savvy Surprise yet? I ordered but am curious what it is...


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jan 6, 2015)

Got my box today - no metamorphic topcoat even though it says I'm getting one on my order profile and I reserved immediately after receiving the email. Call CS and they were so nice - they are sending one out to me.

In other news...the box my Jan Maven stuff was shipped in was HUGE, even though I didn't get a PLU or anything. Oh well, now I've got like a couple pounds of crinkle paper for shipping things in or to pack gifts in.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh,FINALLY, I received tracking. It's only a label generation stage, of course, and not actually in the hands of FedEx (also: huh? fedEx? It doesn't look like it's SmartPost. Whatever).


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> I'm going to be pretty upset it it's not in my box, I was all set to skip Jan.   Then I saw the top coats and reserved right away.  I'm not going to keep my hopes up, last month I had my box by the 5th, this month's box hasn't even shipped yet  &lt;_&lt;


Yep, this. I would have skipped if it weren't for that top-coat. I will not be happy if I don't receive it.


----------



## polarama (Jan 6, 2015)

Got my maven box and my secret store order today.  I need to learn to not buy the Secret Surprises, the NY Secret Surprise was so disappointing--I got Bea (lemon yellow) and Dianna (mint green).   Two colors I pretty much never wear.  

Everything else I'm happy with.  I really like the Luxe Lip Treatment--sheer fig really works for me and I am really happy with Margit. For my top coat, I got Tyra (the white, pearly one).  I haven't figured out what to wear under it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Ahh, I haven't been on this site in FOREVER! Its good to be back. Lol. I ordered the January box, which is my first monthly box in alooooonng time, and I haven't gotten my shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I came here to see what everyone else was getting to make me feel better. Ha! I ordered the box with the dark blue polish and the olive eyeliner. I have too many polishes of that color, but I wanted the olive eyeliner and the free topcoat. And I picked the coral gloss and added on two mystery polishes and the argan oil so I could get the bonus thing for 3 add ons. Anyone tried the argan oil? I use Josie maran so I'm wondering how it compares to hers.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 7, 2015)

RenoFab said:


> Has anyone gotten  their Savvy Surprise yet? I ordered but am curious what it is...


I think I've seen three or four different versions of Savvy Surprises. Everything from all product/no polish to 4 polishes.

I received my box today, and the mystery grab bag (that you could add on for $20, or swap in as part of your box if you have a customizable account) is the dry shampoo, rich brown eye glider, and pink (original) oxygen nail treatment. I also received Tyra even though my order history said I was getting Tilda. Bjork was the only one I didn't want, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I may have figured out my Eye Glider problem - I was using them over ColourPop shadows. The shadows themselves are so slippery that the eyeliner was coming right off along with them. I can only wear them both for a short time before my face is a mess. The gliders worked well over my Starlooks shadows, so yay!!!

EDIT: I just received my box, I got Bjork as a topcoat.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 7, 2015)

How do you guys know which metamorphic topcoat is which? What colors are Tilda and Tyra?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2015)

This seems odd:  I received a FedEx tracking number yesterday that was generated Monday, and the package weight was entered as two pounds.  It was finally scanned into the FedEx system today, and now it's suddenly *four* pounds and a 15"x11"x4" box.  Uh...  I just got the cleansing oil and five or six (depending on whether they're sending the metamorphic top coat) polishes.  I don't think it should weigh that much or be in a box that big even with whatever the free gift is this month (isn't it usually just an extra polish or two?).  And they're sending it FedEx two-day?  Is this new?  I don't remember them *ever* sending things two-day before.  This whole thing just seems very odd, and that makes me very nervous.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 8, 2015)

@@meaganola Perhaps you're getting the free upgrade. Someone on the Julep Swap group got the free upgrade and she said her box weighed over 3 lbs. She didn't mention getting any add ons. I also think the free gift this month is a scrub or hand lotion.

I got my maven box today and my top coat was Tilda. It's very pretty over darker colors but barely noticeable over lighter colors.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 8, 2015)

meaganola said:


> This seems odd:  I received a FedEx tracking number yesterday that was generated Monday, and the package weight was entered as two pounds.  It was finally scanned into the FedEx system today, and now it's suddenly *four* pounds and a 15"x11"x4" box.  Uh...  I just got the cleansing oil and five or six (depending on whether they're sending the metamorphic top coat) polishes.  I don't think it should weigh that much or be in a box that big even with whatever the free gift is this month (isn't it usually just an extra polish or two?).  And they're sending it FedEx two-day?  Is this new?  I don't remember them *ever* sending things two-day before.  This whole thing just seems very odd, and that makes me very nervous.


They're sending out random upgrades again. Maybe you're getting one? As far as the 2-day shipping, they seem to be upgrading people to 2-day at random but I have noticed that they all seem to be west coast based. Meanwhile, my box will be taking it's sweet ass time traipsing across the country to VA. It's due to arrive late next week. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## u2shamrock (Jan 8, 2015)

I got the Go Big Volumizing mascara as a free gift this month. I ordered Margit and the gel eye glider in Navy Smoke &amp; Rich Brown. I added on the nail decal trio, orbital eyeshadow in Borealis, and Shawn. I got Tyra for my metamorphic top coat.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2015)

Wacky! My package is out for delivery *now*! That's a day early. Now I wonder what's in there if it *is* an upgrade. (I'm not sure I actually like any of the other polishes this month, so non-polish surprises would be very cool.)


----------



## KatieS131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Didn't Julep used to send out special upgrades to random Mavens every month? Do they still do that? Maybe it was only for mystery boxes...


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 8, 2015)

KatieS131 said:


> Didn't Julep used to send out special upgrades to random Mavens every month? Do they still do that? Maybe it was only for mystery boxes...


They used to upgrade random Maven boxes. They also used to have mystery boxes that had several variations of different dollar amounts. Did they say they were going back to random upgrades? I must have missed that announcement somewhere along the way.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jan 8, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> They used to upgrade random Maven boxes. They also used to have mystery boxes that had several variations of different dollar amounts. Did they say they were going back to random upgrades? I must have missed that announcement somewhere along the way.


No, they didn't announce they were doing upgrades again. @@meaganola's post just reminded me they used to do something and I was wondering if/when they had stopped.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 8, 2015)

RenoFab said:


> Has anyone gotten  their Savvy Surprise yet? I ordered but am curious what it is...


I got mine today, the Savvy Surprise in mine was blush and bronzer, I'm pleasantly surprised!   

And I finally got my shipping notification for my Jan Maven box, not scanned just the label printed, it's being sent reg Smart Post, so end of next week...maybe  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Andi B (Jan 8, 2015)

I didn't realize they were doing the random free upgrades again! I just got one yesterday!  I never check the weight, so I had no I idea until I saw a much bigger than normal box.  What an awesome surprise!


----------



## Carissa Keenan De Lucia (Jan 8, 2015)

I received my jan box on monday and received Tilda (metamorphic) and the Big volumizing mascara as a free bonus for getting 3 addons. I also ordered the Color Caddy and More set...only the caddy came so I had to contact CS. A bunch of the "more" part of the set were out of stock. Nice for them to tell me before they shipped it or even indicate it on the packing slip. CS gave me other options...in the end in happy with the outcome.  I had also ordered the Royals set...every bottle (6 minis) says 4free. But the royalist box and online description say 5free. Per CS, Julep has always been 5 free and switched to saying theyre 5free when the beauty industry started to include formaldehyde resin as one of the five (which vs Jules has never included). And they have some old packaging (aka old bottles but new polish). Is this a load of bologna? I'm not knocking Julep and love the products just don't like things that make me question or scratch my head.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh, bummer, no upgrade.  They must not have very good box size options.  The box was bigger than a PopSugar box, but it was more than 3/4 packing shreds.  The only extra item I received was the three-item-bonus thing, and it was the glycolic scrub.  And my metamorphic topcoat is Tyra, and I think I have something similar already.  Oh, well.  I wasn't shorted anything, nothing broke, and I do like the colors I picked out, so it's not like I got ripped off.  I just wish the box wasn't so intriguingly large -- and that they had shipped it sooner. 

(Also, Luna:  When I was in college, there was a place here in Portland that did all-ages shows called La Luna.  I moved to Seattle my junior year to finish my degree.  When I was home on Thanksgiving break my junior year of college, my brother wanted to go there to see Mudhoney and a couple of other lesser-known bands of the time.  Our parents told him that he could only go if I took him.  I told him that I would only take him if he paid for my ticket.  It had been a long few days, so I spent pretty much the *entire* show sitting in the balcony area overlooking the mosh pit -- and apparently Kris Novoselic spent the entire show standing behind me, a fact I wasn't aware of until after the show.  I therefore have fond feelings towards anything involving the word "Luna.")


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2015)

Good Grief, Julep! Still no packing slip. Sigh...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 9, 2015)

So I'm a dork &amp; forgot to skip this month in the craziness of Christmas.  I realized it on the 30th when I got my shipping email, but no harm done; my mistake.  I haven't taken a box in MONTHS so this was kind of a fun surprise.  I don't even know what I'm getting to be honest.  ha ha ha.

But since I haven't taken a box in months (I think May was my last box) I haven't been in the loop with changes or anything like that.  I was used to getting my box EARLY in the month . . .  like by the 1st usually.  I got my shipping email on December 30th &amp; still don't have it.  I checked online &amp; on my maven window thing it said expected delivery January 6th which obviously didn't happen.  On the FedEx page it still said shipping label created which of course means it was never shipped.

So I emailed them to find out what was up &amp; they emailed me back saying that my expected delivery is the 13th even though I've checked it twice a day for the past week &amp; it had been saying the 6th.  It magically changed as soon as I emailed them.  SO. . . mine won't be here until the 13th.  But at least it shows being picked up by FedEx now.   

I'm excited to see what I get though.  I honestly just drew a complete blank over Christmas &amp; didn't even see the maven window.  ha ha ha.  SURPRISE!


----------



## caspad (Jan 9, 2015)

redbadger said:


> My lipgloss was frozen solid, thanks to the freezing cold in Wisconsin. I used it once it thawed and found t to be moisturizing, but I'm not sure I like the smell. All of Julep's lip products that I've ever used have sort of plastic-y smell to them.
> 
> I do like the eye glider (I chose olive). It lasted all day, no smudging, and looked really nice with my green eyes.


I don't like the smell of the lipgloss either. I got the Fig hoping it would be close to my favorite Clinique Black Honey Superbalm gloss. The color is close but the smell. Yuck.

I got the smoky plum and dark brown eye gliders in the Wristlet Jubilee and I really am impressed with how long they last. I can get a smooth fine tightline and it lasts all day. I may never go back to my Laura Mercier tightliner and brush again!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 9, 2015)

I received my SS order and Savvy surprised. I ended up with the Oxygen Nail Treatment (original), Essential Cuticle Oil, and Crystal Nail File. I'm actually pretty happy with the products because I would prefer to pick my own polish colours and I can never have enough nail care/hand care items, especially in the winter.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 9, 2015)

I received Tilda--it is such a pretty opal-y/iridescent/sheer color on its own. Everything was included in my Maven Box, but my secret store order was messed up.

I ordered eyeshadow + lip/nail bundle + savvy deal. I received the eyshadow, no bundle, and cuticle oil, full size rockstar hand cream, mighty nail treatment, nail file, and oxygen nail treatment. They are refunding me cost of the bundle, so I guess I'll just  get a supersized Savvy deal for purchasing an eyeshadow. Pretty quick customer service, they responded within 12 hours via email.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 9, 2015)

Just tried my Bjork topcoat ... Over Queen Anne (glitter), Reese (light), and Joanne (dark). It made Queen Anne look cloudy, just added a shimmer to Reese, and Joanne look shiny and a bit muddy. Am I missing something? I know it works best over dark colours, but it didn't change the appearance of Joanne, except to make it look kind of gross.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally got my shipping notice and it actually is supposed to be delivered tomorrow! If so...yay!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yay, my Maven and Savvy Surprise orders came today! I got Boho Glam with Casey (beautiful color), the Olive eye glider, the Sheer Coral Luxe Lip, the Navy Smoke eye glider as an add on, and my special topcoat was Tyra. 

My Savvy Surprise was the bronzer in light golden, the blush brush, and the Black eye glider.  Impressed with the eye gliders from the swatches.  I don't know if it's because I haven't ordered anything from Julep in months, but quite happy with everything.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 10, 2015)

meaganola said:


> (Also, Luna:  When I was in college, there was a place here in Portland that did all-ages shows called La Luna.  I moved to Seattle my junior year to finish my degree.  When I was home on Thanksgiving break my junior year of college, my brother wanted to go there to see Mudhoney and a couple of other lesser-known bands of the time.  Our parents told him that he could only go if I took him.  I told him that I would only take him if he paid for my ticket.  It had been a long few days, so I spent pretty much the *entire* show sitting in the balcony area overlooking the mosh pit -- and apparently Kris Novoselic spent the entire show standing behind me, a fact I wasn't aware of until after the show.  I therefore have fond feelings towards anything involving the word "Luna.")


Oh my gosh.  I forgot about La Luna.  I lived in Seattle and went there to see They Might Be Giants with my boyfriend and his friend my senior year of HS. I still can't believe my mom let me miss a day of school go down with my boyfriend.  O.O


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2015)

My box came today! Last time I checked tracking it said Monday so this was a nice surprise after waiting so long for it to ship. My metamorphic came in Bjork, which was my most wanted! I absolutely LOVE it!  ^_^ 





Bjork swatch (half over Janae)




Comparison swatch of Janae with and without Bjork


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

misstrix said:


> My box came today! Last time I checked tracking it said Monday so this was a nice surprise after waiting so long for it to ship. My metamorphic came in Bjork, which was my most wanted! I absolutely LOVE it!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Borealis in your box? If so, what do you think? I am so curious about that one.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 11, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Is that Borealis in your box? If so, what do you think? I am so curious about that one.


I haven't tried it on my eyes yet but it's really pretty. Very hard to capture in a pic but here ya go:


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

misstrix said:


> I haven't tried it on my eyes yet but it's really pretty. Very hard to capture in a pic but here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jan 12, 2015)

OH MY GOD GUYS. I'M CAVING. I'M TOTALLY GRABBIN THIS NEW MYSTERY BOX.

Since I'm indefinitely skippin boxes this yr I feel that the purchase of just this 1 mystery box is justified, &amp; I'm sorry but when you name anythin in reference to the queen there's no way in hell I'm sayin no. Damn you Julep for suckin me in w/ Beyonce!


----------



## disconik (Jan 12, 2015)

Got to work this morning and my box was sitting at my desk.  I ended up with the tyra top coat which works for me since i've been going crazy over purple nail polishes lately.


----------



## BreZblue (Jan 12, 2015)

I was testing out codes and BG74L8U works for 5 dollars off of the new mystery box


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

HEADS UP ABOUT THE MYSTERY BOX

The last couple of really good mystery boxes have had advertised values of $150+. The current one is advertised as only $100+ value. If you really want the new polish, (and presumably neutral makeup or nude polishes), go for it, but they are not billing it as a high value like the last few.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 12, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> HEADS UP ABOUT THE MYSTERY BOX
> 
> The last couple of really good mystery boxes have had advertised values of $150+. The current one is advertised as only $100+ value. If you really want the new polish, (and presumably neutral makeup or nude polishes), go for it, but they are not billing it as a high value like the last few.


Adding to this, they're picturing a lipgloss that looks suspiciously like Peony, which was discovered to be very old overstock when they added this to the Jewel Heist Mystery Box a few months ago. Having said that, they do say that not everything pictured could be what you receive. Just a heads up based on the picture they're showing for this based on past boxes with them.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 12, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I received my SS order and Savvy surprised. I ended up with the Oxygen Nail Treatment (original), Essential Cuticle Oil, and Crystal Nail File. I'm actually pretty happy with the products because I would prefer to pick my own polish colours and I can never have enough nail care/hand care items, especially in the winter.



You are so lucky!  I feel like Charlie Brown looking in his Trick or Treat Bag and saying, "_I got a rock._"

They sent the bed-bound person not one, but TWO boxes of Solace Sunscreen.  Even with two boys, we still have sunscreen running out of our ears thanks to all of last year's sub boxes.  Sunscreen.  In January.  Would have been much more appreciated 3 years ago when we lived in Orlando!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 12, 2015)

misstrix said:


> I haven't tried it on my eyes yet but it's really pretty. Very hard to capture in a pic but here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful! Let us know how it wears on the eyes =)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> Adding to this, they're picturing a lipgloss that looks suspiciously like Peony, which was discovered to be very old overstock when they added this to the Jewel Heist Mystery Box a few months ago. Having said that, they do say that not everything pictured could be what you receive. Just a heads up based on the picture they're showing for this based on past boxes with them.


The one in the photo is the new gloss though, not the old square-edged ones. My point is that the box value itself is $50 less than the recent mystery boxes, so don't go into it expecting a super great deal. Only get it if you want that new polish, and are okay receiving their cosmetics.


----------



## SetToStunning (Jan 12, 2015)

I got Luna as an add-on -- but it looks like it's semi-dried out? The lid was loose but nothing had leaked. Did anyone else get Luna? Was it a weird consistency?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

SetToStunning said:


> I got Luna as an add-on -- but it looks like it's semi-dried out? The lid was loose but nothing had leaked. Did anyone else get Luna? Was it a weird consistency?


I did get Luna and it was a bit strange looking, but I attributed that to sitting on my porch in subzero temperatures. It looks fine now (after I shook it up).


----------



## skyflower (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm tempted by the mystery box. That, and the promo set "amazing", at least if i dont like anything in the mystery box i'll at least get a 30$ gift card to lorna jane? Undecided. Anyone have details on if it is a straight gift card and not a coupon code?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2015)

It's a coupon code not a gift card.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the first mystery box I have absolutely no interest in. I'm not a huge fan of Julep's makeup, and the products I do want to try (orbital shadows) aren't going to be included.


----------



## disconik (Jan 13, 2015)

SetToStunning said:


> I got Luna as an add-on -- but it looks like it's semi-dried out? The lid was loose but nothing had leaked. Did anyone else get Luna? Was it a weird consistency?



Mine looks super thick, too - even after being in a moderate temperature for days.  I'm likely going to add a drop or 2 of thinner.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 13, 2015)

SetToStunning said:


> I got Luna as an add-on -- but it looks like it's semi-dried out? The lid was loose but nothing had leaked. Did anyone else get Luna? Was it a weird consistency?


hmm.. that isn't full either!  Since Julep's bottle contains half of normal bottles, I want them full!! 

Still no January box here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Tracking says Friday, but that could be Monday depending on how my post office is feeling!   Then Tuesday the window opens again... I've never gotten a box this late!  I feel like I should have skipped, then just placed a regular order since I've gotten 2 of those since the window closed!!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 13, 2015)

skyflower said:


> I'm tempted by the mystery box. That, and the promo set "amazing", at least if i dont like anything in the mystery box i'll at least get a 30$ gift card to lorna jane? Undecided. Anyone have details on if it is a straight gift card and not a coupon code?


I'm tempted too. I like the polish in the mystery box. Hmmmm $100 value is always so misleading since Julep has this crazy high price point on things. I wouldn't mind if I got a bronzer, a blush, any brush or lip product would be ok. I think I may get it and I have NEVER gotten a mystery box before and have been with Julep almost 2 years.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jan 14, 2015)

k TOTALLY RANDOM AND OFF TOPIC.  I almost threw out my Beach Tonic dry body oil last night.  I love the scent, but didn't use it much (the sprayer stopped working) but I could go and buy a small spray bottle and pour it in there.  ANYwho, is it jUST me or did any of you notice a fishy smell coming from the sprayer?  I only smell it when I open the top and smell.  When I unscrew the cap, the formula does not smell fishy.  Why does it smell like this, was there actual ocean salt in the formula or anything? I could have sworn they said there was, but when you read the ingredient list there is not.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well here is a mystery box spoiler. Not sure if there's multiple versions



Spoiler












I actually think this is a pretty good box, but no buy, etc. And I do think that's over the $100 value, but I'm not sure if it's over $150, even by Julep's calculations. Today's the last day though so decide with haste!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 15, 2015)

The person who posted that said the cuticle drops and stickers were add-ons, and not part of the mystery box.

Also someone else posted that the smallest mystery add-on was Leila.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> Well here is a mystery box spoiler. Not sure if there's multiple versions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I think  I will be ok with this box but I thought it was a no polish other than the one special polish. Either way I think all the colors above are pretty and I am happy to get them if I do. The lip primer has the worst reviews ever and I have already gotten rid of one but I am happy with the gloss and the mask and the other polishes. 

I payed $28 for a mystery box and decal add ons and got the free amazing towel set so the value is kinda already there for me with the free towel and tote set.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 15, 2015)

I decided to pull the plug and just ordered the mystery box. I've been with Julep since mid 2013 and this is only my third mystery box. I was burned the previous two times. This one looks like something I might like. Hoping it's great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

